# Before you toss out your old cordless drills



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Watch this . 
We have a cordless drill at work that I was going to put in the recycle , then I came across this on YouTube .
Sorry it's about drill presses instead of routers , but it may come in handy for some .


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I now what I am going to do with a dead drill. Thanks Rick.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Rick. I love jigs.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

I've done the same just holding the bit in a drill vice. My drill vice has a vertical groove in the face so it grips the drill bit pretty well. You can mount the bit in the drill press chuck upside down and then lower it into the drill vice to get perfect alignment. It is a good method of getting a well centred hole in a round workpiece. I've successfully made 1.6mm diameter holes lengthwise through a 2.5mm brass rod this way.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

AndyL said:


> I've done the same just holding the bit in a drill vice. My drill vice has a vertical groove in the face so it grips the drill bit pretty well. You can mount the bit in the drill press chuck upside down and then lower it into the drill vice to get perfect alignment. It is a good method of getting a well centred hole in a round workpiece. I've successfully made 1.6mm diameter holes lengthwise through a 2.5mm brass rod this way.


That's interesting, I'll have to check mine out


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

There is a difference between vice and vise. :nerd:
One in a result of younger days and the other is when we get older and wiser.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Now I know why I saved the chuck from the drill that went South. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting use for a spare drill chuck. He could have found something stronger then a piece of MDF plus found a more secure way of securing it then epoxy, both of which have poor shear strength.

Now since I don't like being 'accused' of putting my smelly foot somewhere it shouldn't be, my way. A piece of plate steel (thickness your choice) along with a screw through the retaining hole that's in all 'Jacob's' chucks I've ever seen will be stronger. Or, even better if you have access to a welder, the cut off shaft as the video shows welded in a hole in the steel.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Knothead47 said:


> There is a difference between vice and vise. :nerd:
> One in a result of younger days and the other is when we get older and wiser.


I always wondered what the job of the vice president was 

Apologies for any misunderstanding, in British English there is no vise!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

That there folks was good ad-vice


----------

